# Anyone been to Armenia or Georgia (the one on the Black Sea)?



## Carolinian (Oct 27, 2012)

I will have my first trip to Armenia (Yerevan) and Georgia (Tbilisi) next month.  Anyone been to either and have any recommendations of must dos?

On the former, I am going to look up an old fraternity brother of mine, who is a Russian aristocrat, the family's titles having been awarded in recognition of the military service of one of his ancestors, a Czarist Field Marshall to the Russian crown.  One of Phil's titles was Count of Yerevan, as a result of his ancestor leading the Russian army that conquered Armenia for the Czar.


----------



## lbrannma (Dec 15, 2012)

*Armenia*

Hi. You will have a tremendous time. I spent several months twice in Armenia during the mid-90s. They are world leaders when it comes to hospitality. 

I would recommend the National Museum, on the main square in Yerevan. I would also recommend a trip to an area with hot springs. 


The food is tremendous. I particularly remember a fish caught from the country's main lake, Sevan, that has a bit of a smoky taste.

A tip.. .it's difficult to refuse additional vodka. However, they seem to understand (only a bit more) when you do not want additional cognac, since it is sweeter. Also, polish your toasting skills... you will need them. Watch the tamadam, the local leader of toasting, and see how much he encourages others to drink, but seldom drinks himself.


----------

